# TNT Lemon Pistachio Chicken Over Spinach Salad



## corazon (Sep 27, 2006)

_This is very tasty!  Hope you enjoy!  _
*Lemon Pistachio Chicken Over Spinach Salad*
*Serves 4*
_3/4 cup cornflake crumbs
4 tablespoons pistachios, toasted
1 teaspoon grated lemon rind
½ teaspoon salt, divided
½ teaspoon black pepper, divided
4 (4-ounce) skinned, boned chicken breast halves
1 tablespoon honey
Cooking spray
6 cups gourmet baby spinach
Various salad toppings (tomatoes, cukes, avocado, etc)
1 tablespoon fresh lemon juice
1 teaspoon olive oil
Lemon wedges (optional)


Combine cornflakes, pistachios, rind, ¼ teaspoon salt, and ¼ teaspoon pepper in a food processor; pulse until coarsely ground. Place crumb mixture in a shallow dish. Place each chicken breast half between 2 sheets of heavy-duty plastic wrap. Flatten to ¼-inch thickness using a meat mallet or rolling pin. Brush the chicken with honey. Dredge the chicken in crumb mixture. 
Heat a large nonstick skillet coated with cooking spray over medium heat. Add chicken, and sauté 5 minutes on each side or until done. Cut chicken into ½-inch strips; set aside. 
Place salad greens in a large bowl with salad toppings. Combine ¼ teaspoon salt, ¼ teaspoon pepper, juice, and oil, and drizzle over salad greens, tossing gently to coat. 
Divide the salad greens and chicken evenly among 4 plates. Garnish with lemon wedges, if desired. 

_


----------



## cjs (Sep 27, 2006)

oh my, this sounds super - a slight variation of a chicken prep I do, I've not used the honey...hmmmmm.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Sep 27, 2006)

Another creative masterpiece from Cora!! 
Do you dilute the honey in any way to brush onto the chicken, or is there a trick to it?  I am just thinking off hand but considering how thick and sticky honey is, I am not sure if I can manage to brush 4 chicken breast pieces evenly with 1 tablespoon of honey...


----------



## corazon (Sep 27, 2006)

urmaniac13 said:
			
		

> Another creative masterpiece from Cora!!
> Do you dilute the honey in any way to brush onto the chicken, or is there a trick to it? I am just thinking off hand but considering how thick and sticky honey is, I am not sure if I can manage to brush 4 chicken breast pieces evenly with 1 tablespoon of honey...


I've never had a problem with it.  It might be easier to just spread the honey around with the back of a spoon or heating the honey up would be a great idea.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Sep 27, 2006)

corazon90 said:
			
		

> I've never had a problem with it. It might be easier to just spread the honey around with the back of a spoon or heating the honey up would be a great idea.


 
Ah, heating the honey!!  like spreading the butter... why didn't I think of that!!  Thanks for the tip Cora!!


----------



## shpj4 (Sep 27, 2006)

This sounds great - Lemon Pistachio Chicken Over Spinach Salad - thank you.


----------



## Opiñanita (Sep 27, 2006)

Sounds pretty good my sister. I'll have to  make this sometime soon.


----------



## ella/TO (Sep 27, 2006)

Somehow I'd be leery of using spinach right now


----------



## corazon (Sep 27, 2006)

ella/TO said:
			
		

> Somehow I'd be leery of using spinach right now


Yeah, I know, wrong timing.  It'd be good with any kind of greens though.


----------

